# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  امکان گرفتن دیپلم مجدد توی خرداد 95 واسه کنکور 95 .......> (یعنی میشه؟؟؟؟)

## ehsan7777777

سلام به همگی
بنده فارغ التحصیل تجربیم و معدل دیپلمم 16.63 شده و  قصد شرکت توی کنکور تجربی95 رو دارم. میخوام واسه دیپلم مجدد ریاضی اقدام کنم.ولی خوب چون  اکثر درسای رشته ریاضی واسه ما که کنکور تجربی می دیم تاثیر داره و پس  نمره ای که توی نهایی می گیرم مهمه، احساس میکنم شاید نتونم تا امتحانات دی  واسه دیپلم مجدد درست و درمون بخونم جوری که معدلم واسه دیپلم ریاضی بالای  نوزده بیاد. آخه باید واسه کنکور هم بخونم.

رو همین حساب میخواستم از کسایی که این راهو رو رفتن و دیپ مجدد گرفتن بپرسم  که  آیا میشه مثلا 5 تا  از  درسای سوم ریاضی رو دی امتحان بدم و 5 تای دیگه اش رو بذارم خرداد 95  امتحان بدم......؟؟؟؟
راستی تا یادم نرفته: من باید همه 10 تا درس دیپلم ریاضی رو امتحان بدم چون تو شهرستان ما اصلا تطبیق رو قبول ندارن و کلا همه نمره های درسای قبلیم هم زیاد چنگی به دل نمیزنه.....!!!!!!

*می دونم با این حساب باید با دیپلم تجربیم توی کنکور ثبت نام کنم و دیپلم ریاضیم واسه خرداد 95 آماده میشه.* 

*1-ولی آیا میشه اون موقعی که باید بریم و کارت ورود به آزمون سراسری95 رو  بگیریم نسبت به اطلاعات کارت دریافتی اعتراض بزنم و برم آموزش و پرورش و  دیپلمم رو از تجربی به ریاضی تغییر بدم؟
مثلا کسایی که دیپلم مجددشون رو خرداد 94 گرفتن می تونستن واسه  کنکور94 موقع انتشار کارت آزمون ، برن آموزش و پرورش و درخواست تغییر  دیپلمتون رو  بدن؟*


2*-راستی بچه ها اگه بخوام دیپلم انسانی بگیرم، آیا میشه توی این تقریبا دو ماه مونده به دی آماده شد و واسه دی امتحان دا**د؟یعنی سخت نیست؟آخه دیپ انسانی تاثیرش کمتره به این خاطر می گم.
بعد می خوام بدونم اگه بخوام واسه دیپ انسانی اقدام کنم آیا از الآن تا دی کاملا وقت منو میگیره و دیگه نمیتونم تو این مدت واسه کنکور تجربی بخونم؟*

ممنون میشم اگر هر کسی اطلاعات موثقی در این باره داره بگه......

----------


## Dayi javad

والا من ک دیپلم انسانی رو گرفتم ! حالا ی عده میگن باید درسای دومو رو هم امتحان بدی  :Yahoo (21):  ! والا من ک امتحان ندادم ! 
خب پس اول از این مطمئن شو ک دومم باید امتحان بدی یا نه!!!!

دوم : چون پیشو قرار تاثیر بدن اگ دوتا کد به داوطلبن ندن ظاهرا ممکن نباش با عنوان دیپلم و پیش متفاوت کنکور داد!

سوما در مورد سوال اولت نمیتونم چیزی بگم 

سوال دومت ! خیر دیر نیس و خیر کل وقت رو نباید واس دیپ مجدد بزاری !

----------


## ehsan7777777

> والا من ک دیپلم انسانی رو گرفتم ! حالا ی عده میگن باید درسای دومو رو هم امتحان بدی  ! والا من ک امتحان ندادم ! 
> خب پس اول از این مطمئن شو ک دومم باید امتحان بدی یا نه!!!!
> 
> دوم : چون پیشو قرار تاثیر بدن اگ دوتا کد به داوطلبن ندن ظاهرا ممکن نباش با عنوان دیپلم و پیش متفاوت کنکور داد!
> 
> سوما در مورد سوال اولت نمیتونم چیزی بگم 
> 
> سوال دومت ! خیر دیر نیس و خیر کل وقت رو نباید واس دیپ مجدد بزاری !





واسه خود شما گرفتن دیپلم مجدد انسانی ، چقدر وقتتون رو گرفت؟
راستی عربی و زبان فارسی تخصصی سوم انسانی خیلی سخته؟
میشه این دو تا درس رو بدون جزوه و فقط از روی کتاب اقدام کرد یا نه؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

راستش اول دوست داشتم دیپلم مجدد ریاضی رو بگیرم ولی بعد از خوندن نظرات بچه ها توی فروم دیپلم مجدد، متوجه شدم که هر چه که تاثیر دیپلم دوم روی نتیجه کنکور کمتر باشه ، به نفع تر هست.

حتی دیدم یکی نوشته بود که مثلا اونایی که نوع دیپلم و نوع کنکورشون یکیه و مثلا معدلشون حتی 20 هم اگر باشه ، اگر بخوان رتبه های برتر رو بیارن (مثلا زیر1000) ، تراز معدل بیستشون ، ممکنه تراز کنکورشون رو بکشه پایین. ....... :Yahoo (13): 

راستش خودمم اول باور نمی کردم ولی وقتی مستنداتشون رو دیدم باورم شد. رو این حساب گفتم شاید اگر وقتمو بذارم واسه دیپلم  انسانی به نفع تر باشه.....

با توجه به چیزایی که گفتم حالا به نظر شما واسه کدوم دیپلم اقدام کنم؟ انسانی یا تجربی......؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> واسه خود شما گرفتن دیپلم مجدد انسانی ، چقدر وقتتون رو گرفت؟
> راستی عربی و زبان فارسی تخصصی سوم انسانی خیلی سخته؟
> میشه این دو تا درس رو بدون جزوه و فقط از روی کتاب اقدام کرد یا نه؟


من روز قبل امتحان میخوندم !

فقط فلسفه رو شب دوتا درس خوندم و قبول نشدم ! شهریور یکم بیشتر خوندم قبول شدم!
زبان فارسی ک تقریبا شبیه زبان فارسی تجربی / ریاضی
عربی معنی ک دیگ شاخ و دم نداره ! قوائد هم = قوائد سه سال دبیرستان رشته تجربی تقریبا ! ی چیزایی در حد 1/5 نمره با قوائد تجربی فرق داره !! 

ادبیاتم من فقط معنی + خودآزمایی خوندم 12 گرفتم فک کنم

----------


## Egotist

حوصله نداشتم بخونم زیاد نوشتی

فقط تیتر خوندم

چرا توی خرداد ؟

دی خارداره ؟ دی بگیر خو

----------


## ehsan7777777

ممنون از شما آقا جواد
کسای دیگه هم که واسه دیپ مجدد میخوان اقدام کنن ، میشه نظرشون رو دررابطه با این موضوع بگن...!!!!!
با توجه به چیزی که قبلا هم گفتم می گن اگه دیپلم و گروه آزمایشی کنکورت یکی باشه ، واسه رتبه های خوب ، حتی معدل 20 هم تراز کنکور رو می کشه پایین ....!!!!!!!!!
رو این حساب نظرتون چیه ؟ دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بهتره یا دیپلم مجدد ریاضی ؟؟؟
خودم فک می کنم چون تاثیر دیپ انسانی واسه رشته تجربیا کمتره رو این حساب شاید بهتر باشه دیپلم انسانی رو بگیرم....
از یه سمت هم فکر می کنم که دیپلم مجدد ریاضی اکثر درساش به کارم می خوره و خیلی به روند مطالعه واسه کنکورم آسیب نمیزنه.
نظر شما چیه.....؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> حوصله نداشتم بخونم زیاد نوشتی
> 
> فقط تیتر خوندم
> 
> چرا توی خرداد ؟
> 
> دی خارداره ؟ دی بگیر خو


نه دوست عزیز دی خار ندارد!!!!!!
 ولی چون تا دی تقریبا دو ماه دیگه بیشتر نمونده و منم میخوام از برنامه مطالعاتی کنکور م عقب نیوفتم رو این حساب گفتم که تعدادی از درسا رو دی و تعدادیشو خرداد امتحان بدم. بعد اگه بشه موقعی توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه اعتراض بزنم و نوع دیپلمم رو عوض کنم...

----------


## ehsan7777777

من می خوام اگه بشه یه سری از درسای دیپ مجدد رو دی و یه سری هاش رو خرداد 95 امتحان بدم. 
پس قاعدتا باید بادیپم اولم ثبت نام کنم.و دیپ دومم خرداد 95 آماده میشه!!!!!

*کسی نمی دونه که آیا می تونم موقع توزیع کارت نوع دیپلمم رو عوض کنم یا نه................؟؟؟؟*

----------


## quf

دوستان مگه معلوم شده که برا پیش کد جدا میدن؟؟؟(با توجه به این که 5 درصد پیش تاثیر داره)نریم دیپ مجدد بگیریم بگن باید پیش مجدمم بگیرید من زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران گفتن هیچی معلوم نیست تا سنجش دفترچه بده!!!!

----------


## nafasef21

خب چرا میخوای خردادامتحان بدی ؟؟؟
بروواسه دی امتحان بده ، من برعکس توام میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم،

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan7777777

> خب چرا میخوای خردادامتحان بدی ؟؟؟
> بروواسه دی امتحان بده ، من برعکس توام میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم،
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk


سلام
چون مثلا اگه بخوام دیپ انسانی رو بگیرم حسابی وقتمو می گیره ....
کلا از  حال و هوای دروس اصلی رشته خودم و برنامه ریزی کنکور می یام بیرون. 
ولی اگه چند تا درس رو دی و چنتای دیگش رو خرداد امتحان بدم، خیلی روی برنامه کنکورم اثر گذار نیست.

----------


## nafasef21

> سلام
> چون مثلا اگه بخوام دیپ انسانی رو بگیرم حسابی وقتمو می گیره ....
> کلا از  حال و هوای دروس اصلی رشته خودم و برنامه ریزی کنکور می یام بیرون. 
> ولی اگه چند تا درس رو دی و چنتای دیگش رو خرداد امتحان بدم، خیلی روی برنامه کنکورم اثر گذار نیست.


Are in karam mitoni koni.bastegi b khodet dare chnd ta vahed dey bardari chand ta khordad

----------


## -AMiN-

معدل بالا تو ریاضی گرفتن سخت تر از همه رشته هاست...
یه نگاه ب حسابان و هندسه و جبر بنداز ببین باید تو یه سال چند بار خونده باشی و تمرین بکنی تا مسلط باشی و نمره بتونی بگیری...
ولی انسانی رو میشه تو فرجه امتحانی خوند تاثیرشم7%...

----------

